Ask HN: Coronavirus: any open source WebRTC conferencing website without login? - zoobab
======
lwakefield
Check out [https://meet.jit.si/](https://meet.jit.si/) \- no account needed. I
believe all rooms are public, but not discoverable.

I don't know how well it holds up for large groups, but for ~5 or so clients
it has worked nicely for me.

------
verdverm
WebRTC experience will be highly dependent on the network connection of the
participants and can only handle so many connections. If you turn off video,
it will handle more people and lower connection bandwidth.

